# expat forum



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This page is dedicated to Egypt.. and whilst a little interaction between poster is fine I feel it is getting out of hand.... 
If you want to post on other subjects keep it to the main lounge area and not in here...


----------

